# Frustrated, arghh:(



## Alexz7272 (Jul 23, 2016)

I am sure I am not the first to get frustrated with the farm life....
Today the Alpaca's got out. Of course this was my first day away from the farm in almost a month. I was running a race im Denver. So I fly home as fast as I can. They have luckily roamed back into our property but my boyfriend, who has been trying to catch them, has absolutely NO idea what he is doing. Finally get them in after about 10 minutes of corralling and bribing with grain. 
Come to find out he didnt close the gate all the way when he decided to give them another bale of hay. 
He has Aspergers. His parents knew when he was a kid but he was 'perfect' and they refused to get him therapy or help. So he does not handle stressful situations well at all. 
Starting to think leaving the farm is just not going to be an option or I'll have to pay someone to check on them. Not that I leave often at all. 
Arghh love my babies to death and no way I could ever give them up (as he keeps suggesting). I'm just getting frustrated. Please tell me I am not crazy! 
Sorry for the long post.


----------



## babsbag (Jul 23, 2016)

My DH does not have Aspergers and he is just as clueless at times. If a person is not involved in the day by day moment by moment care of your animals (or any animals for that matter) they don't always pay attention to details or understand the cunning and sneaky ways an animal can and will get in trouble. The first time I left my farm after getting goats my DH let them out and then took a nap... he didn't think they would leave. They were gone for 36 hours and we found them 3 miles away. 

You aren't crazy but sometimes going it alone can be hard and lonely. I get it and I sympathize with you.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jul 23, 2016)

I am sorry for your ordeal.
Babs is right, when someone isn't "into" it they miss alot of things.
You will come up with ways to compensate. Like auto closing gates, self waterers... etc

Hang in there. We all have those days where we aren't sure how things will work out long term, but they do.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jul 23, 2016)

Wow, sounds crazy. Have you thought of making a checklist? Just a quick idea.


----------



## Baymule (Jul 24, 2016)

Nah, don't get rid of them--and don't get rid of your boyfriend either!  I vote for keeping them all and going crazy!


----------



## Alexz7272 (Jul 24, 2016)

Thank you all! I will create a mini checklisy for him, very good idea @Poka_Doodle ! 
I always use the following description for him: 'He could figure out a way to sustain life on mars but cannot tie his shoes' 
He is a super genius but outside the engineering realm, he's lacking hardcore. My babies cuddles reaffirmed everything today  
THANK YOU!


----------



## chiques chicks (Jul 24, 2016)

If he has a good engineering mind, why not let him help design systems to make it easier on both of you!

I have the same issue with a friend that visits every couple weekends. Totally messed with my schedule. I appreciate the company, but......


----------



## Alexz7272 (Jul 24, 2016)

I am totally getting him to make me stuff! We have an automated chicken door, with its own website to use manually if needed and also has temp sensors 
He auto empties and refills the ducks pond and pumps it straight to our garden! Auto wateree for the quail, chicken, and turkeys! Now I need one for the big animals! Haha


----------



## Baymule (Jul 25, 2016)

@Alexz7272 now that you have spilled the beans and told us of his marvelous talents, WHO CARES if he can't shut a gate??  You do realize that now we ALL want all your labor saving inventions??  We would positively swoon if you were to post some type of blueprint or plans for making our own devices, complete with detailed instructions, of course. Or, even better, just send him to my house!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jul 25, 2016)

Bay just got me thinking...


----------



## Baymule (Jul 26, 2016)

Poka_Doodle said:


> Bay just got me thinking...



Uh-oh.....this could be dangerous....


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jul 26, 2016)

Baymule said:


> Uh-oh.....this could be dangerous....


More likely then not. It's even more dangerous because she is only 2 hours from me.


----------

